# Pacquiao vs Marquez 4 SPOILERS



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Marquez via KO in the 6th.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

That was epic. I was the only person cheering in a completely quiet bar when he connected. I knew it was over as son as it landed. 

I was so unpopular last night haha. Cheered for Rory Gus and JMM.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that was a perfectly paced shot. Well... Pacquiao/Marquez 5 anyone? -_-


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

And along with that punch, Pac-Floyd died.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rauno said:


> And along with that punch, Pac-Floyd died.


Eh I kind of stopped caring about that completely. Kind of where I am with GSP/Silva. Would I like to see it? Yeah, I would watch it. But until I see them step into the ring/octagon, I don't get my hopes up.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Yeah that was a perfectly paced shot. Well... Pacquiao/Marquez 5 anyone? -_-


Not a chance. A finish pretty much validates the idea that Marquez won the other fights and is the better fighter. It would have been that way no matter who finished who. It was ending the series. Another close decision maybe but a finish ends debate. Manny is done anyway. That is.....unless Marquez gets popped after the fight.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Well it finally happened.

They waited and they procrastinated and they put this fight off until now, there is no fight. The Timothy Bradley "loss" was a joke but now the interest in Mayweather/Pacquiao is officially dead and Boxing and everyone involved just missed out on the biggest fight in the entire world.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So now Mayweather is undeniably the greatest P4P boxer in the world?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Rauno said:


> So now Mayweather is undeniably the greatest P4P boxer in the world?


Not even close. Maybe active but he's not even in my top 5 all time. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Not a chance. A finish pretty much validates the idea that Marquez won the other fights and is the better fighter. It would have been that way no matter who finished who. It was ending the series. Another close decision maybe but a finish ends debate. Manny is done anyway. That is.....unless Marquez gets popped after the fight.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


There is definitely a chance that a 5th fight takes place. They split the series 2-2 regardless of who thought who won and they are already talking about a 5th fight. Not to mention Manny was up on the scorecards before the KO.



> As Manny Pacquiao was transported to a hospital and Juan Manuel Marquez’s nose was swollen to the size of half a cantaloupe, boxing’s power players projected a fifth meeting between the pair during the post-fight news conference late Saturday.
> 
> Marquez rallied from a fifth-round knockdown and an extended pounding afterward that left him again trailing on all three scorecards to produce a devastating knockout of Pacquiao in the final second of the sixth round on Saturday night at the MGM Grand Garden Arena.
> 
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-boxing-marquez-pacquiao-20121208,0,6168499.story


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd love to see a fifth.

this one was the most exciting yet.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> Not even close. Maybe active but he's not even in my top 5 all time.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


I was thinking present time. 

All these rematches are getting silly imo, a 5th fight, really? Also JMM's confidence is probably in an all time high now, he may as well go after Floyd again to solidify himself as the top guy and earn some money.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

They were talking about it at the post fight conference.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rauno said:


> So now Mayweather is undeniably the greatest P4P boxer in the world?


He's always been the best.

Floyd would have boxed Pacquiao up, I wanna see Mayweather/Canelo on Cinco De Mayo but that may be too soon for Canelo.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

JMM would just beat him again. That wild style that Freddie Roach's guys have all developed lately is getting them all killed. Chavez Jr, Amir and now Manny. They used to be hard hitting technical guys that would work you over and finish you. Lately they all have just come forward not cut off the ring and thrown bombs in hopes of a KO. Chavez Jr could have beaten Martniez and Amir didn't need to get KOd twice. If Freddie was still half the coach he was four years ago none of this would be going on. All three of those guys would be world champs. But apparently Roach says oh you're a big strong guy and you can KO anyone so no need to train anymore. They don't want to come to the gym fine, don't train them. He's been taking shit from all of them once they got big. He built them, they listened to everything and then they made it and stopped listening but kept winning so Freddie got lazy.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Also JMM's confidence is probably in an all time high now, he may as well go after Floyd again to solidify himself as the top guy and earn some money.


He would lose again, he's just too small for Floyd.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah I doubt JMM beats Floyd.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------

